# Joya de Nicaragua No. 1 Cigar Review - Solid stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

tasted good, burned a little uneven, drew well. a good valued, medium bodied, earthy and cedary sweet nicaraguan puro.

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua No. 1 Cigar Review - Solid stick


----------



## Ferrari5180 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice review Jon. I have never personally tried any JdN's, but a friend of mine has the Antano and he always makes it clear to me how good they are and that he would like to buy a box. I am going have to pick up a few of these and see.


----------

